# Black/Tan Saddle Back GSD wanted-can't tell when they are puppies! Please help!



## shannonbemis (Dec 23, 2012)

I have owned 3 GSD's and we just had to put our first to sleep the beginning of the month. He was a Black/Tan Saddle Back shepherd. I loved his classic look of the "traditional shepherd". I have been looking for puppies and they all look the same to me. How can I tell what they will look like when they are older? What does the kind I want look like as a puppy? Please help! 

I can email you a picture of what my boy looked like if that helps.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your best bet is to look at the parents. If both parents are saddle backs, you have a good chance that the pups will end up that way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

With so many health and temperment problems in the breed you really need to read up on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html <-- click that ) so you can better tell a responsible breeder from the not so good ones.

As mentioned, the parent dogs are the best way to tell what the puppies will be like. And a REAL responsible breeder will have the background and experience to give you the assurance you need. They know their past litters, they know what they are breeding for, and they know how their lines are turning out.


----------



## shannonbemis (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you both very much for your reply!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Definetly look at the parents but also find out if you can see past pups these parents have produced that are older now. Black and Tan Saddle backs are born nearly black with just a tiny bit of tan or "taupe" coloring on their legs and they get lighter and lighter as they get older. It is amazing how much they change in the first year....even in the first few weeks and months of life. I have many pictures on my website of pups that are just days old, weeks old, months old and then pics of parents so that people can see these changes. Know that your pup at 8 weeks old will look nothing like he will look at 4 months old or a year old. Watching their color develop is almost as fun as watching their ears go all wonky before they get them up! I am speaking from my own experience in breeding black and tans saddle backs.....these same things may not be true for the reds, and the blanket backs and sables....breeders of these color types may have different points of view.
Hope this helps.
Best,
April 
cunninghamgermanshepherds.com


----------

